# Apple Mighty Mouse and Bluetooth Keyboard, 50% off at Staples



## MMMMMike (Jun 29, 2007)

Just looking at this week's Staples Flyer and saw the Apple mouse and keyboard on sale, 50% off.









Apple Mighty Mouse $29.50 









Apple Bluetooth Wireless Keyboard, English $34.50

Enjoy,

Mike


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Well the Keyboard is Out of Stock for me. Too bad I may have gone for that one. I already have the (Not So) Mighty Mouse.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i hate staples.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Hehehe regardless -- if you want a Mighty Mouse or (especially) the older Wireless keyboard -- this is a steal. Even Apple is still selling the keyboard for $69.

In stock for me in DT Toronto.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Great find... Can't believe I didn't catch this!


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

You can always try a price match at Future Shop.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Too late for moi too.
:-(


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

kloan said:


> i hate staples.


Not for school supplies 

@ MMMMMike, great find! Its in stock in Niagara!


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Caillou said:


> Too late for moi too.
> :-(


It's printed in the Staples flyer... Take it to Futureshop or Best Buy for a PM.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Good point. I'll try this afternoon.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Caillou said:


> Good point. I'll try this afternoon.


Make sure the Staples store they will call has it in-stock first. Change your postal code and print and print out an instock version to take with you also.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Right. I just read (somewhere else) that the flyers says "while supplies last" and the stores will usually call to see if it's in stock before PMing. But it's still worth a try, I guess.

And IMO, I'd go for the mouse (if I didn't already have the wireless MM), but stay away from the Keyboard.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I bought a second keyboard today by taking my original Staples receipt for my first keyboard and getting a price match at Future Shop. No problemo and it took 5 minutes. This was at the Heartland store (which happens to have a Staples right beside it).

I'm typing on the keyboard as I speak and what a nice unit. Great feel and sound.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

*Thanks Folks!*

I'd been thinking about getting a wireless keyboard to use with my Powerbook and this price sealed the deal. I went to the Staples by work and they happened to have one in the back. Thanks for the heads up!

Spudmac


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

My search is over!!! Picked up one at FutureShop with a price match! $30!!!!!!


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

kevs~just kevs said:


> My search is over!!! Picked up one at FutureShop with a price match! $30!!!!!!


:clap: You've been waiting SO long for that Bluetooth Keyboard!!!! :clap:


----------



## digital107 (Jan 15, 2006)

Spent most of Friday calling various Staples locations. If I was lucky enough to get through to someone, I was informed they were out of stock OR directed to another store that supposedly had stock. My calls proved futile.
Walked into my nearby Futureshop, showed them the ad, walked out with my price matched keyboard, no questions asked!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone who mentioned PM'ing Future Shop.. I didn't have the flyer with me, but hey had a computer with the internet so I just went to the Staples website and found the keyboard. Strange thing is, the French version was not on sale, but the English version didn't say clearance either... and it was $39.97 instead of $34.50 (mouse also went up to $39.97). 

Anyhoo... I showed it to one of the guys there, and he brought it to the cash for a price match. She rang it in, and I had to remind her to take the 10% of the difference off... I guess she got confused because it ended up being $37 and change with tax. 

Yay! Typing on it now.... sooooo much better than the Macbook keyboard. Now, I just need to get a BT mouse, and I'll be all set.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn! I went this morning and checked the Bureau en Gros downtown and they had 2 but at regular price. Missed it by one day.


----------

